# Anyone ever use Loreo Lens in a cap?



## jon_k (Jul 13, 2007)

I was considering getting one until I read the fine print:

http://www.loreo.com/pages/products/loreo_lenscap.html

"It is a self-contained unit that mounts directly onto the camera body and does not need any supporting lens. This means that it does not work with SLRs which do not have detachable lenses, such as the Olympus E series digital cameras."

They claim the E- line from Olympus has its own lens built in... but not my E-500... (or the e-410, e-400, e-510,, or the e-1)







I'm just curious if I'm missing out on anything. Being able to turn the SLR into a point-n-shoot would be nice. I guess I could buy a converter ring for one of the supported mounts..


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Jul 13, 2007)

why not just get a compact prime lens?  Seems like it would be a lot more useful.  All you're really getting is something that basically converts it to a pinhole camera, no?


----------



## djh photo (Jul 13, 2007)

there would be no zoom with that either. i dont see why that would be good to have.  i can't imagine the quality of the photos is that good.


----------



## jon_k (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah the lens-in-a-cap does seem like basically a pinhole lens. I was thinking about buying that instead of making my own pinhole cap. I'm attracted to how small it makes the camera which makes it quite easy to lug around in your pocket if you had to.

I think with a converter the extra space between the lens and sensor would cause problems. I'll probably make my own pinhole lens as a project later on.

For a nice compact lens I'm probably going to settle on the sigma 30mm f1.4 EX DC HSM, it seems to be the smallest lens for the four-thirds system.



Johnboy2978 said:


> why not just get a compact prime lens?  Seems like it would be a lot more useful.  All you're really getting is something that basically converts it to a pinhole camera, no?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 13, 2007)

Try a Google search for 'Pancake lens'


----------



## MikeR (Jul 21, 2007)

jon_k said:


> I'm just curious if I'm missing out on anything. Being able to turn the SLR into a point-n-shoot would be nice.


 
Put your camera in the *AUTO* mode and you have a PnS.

You have a DSLR, you know you won't be happy with a PnS.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 22, 2007)

Actually, seems kind of an interesting thing to have along. Lemme know if you get one, I'd like to see some images.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 22, 2007)

Another thing I would want to know is that it screws together with a back-lens cover. I keep my camera cap and lens rear cap screwed together when I'm not using them.


----------



## jon_k (Jul 22, 2007)

I think I made my original post in haste just thinking "lens in a cap, how cool, i want one!"

The considerations above are valid and a lot more logical then my original thinking. I'm probably going to just stick with the stock  14-45mm lens for basic shots. A pancake lens would be what I was after in my original thinking, but Olympus and their four-thirds system doesn't make those. :er: I really wish Olympus or Sigma would start bringing more 4/3 lenses out! They've got some planned for release after 2007, hopefully in a few years the selection will be better. 

I'll probably make my own like-lens in a cap by making a pinhole cap pretty soon. Just have to get around to it.


----------



## DSLR noob (Jul 23, 2007)

At first I thought "Awesome, if I saw a shot I really wanted, I could snap without wasting time putting on a lens!" I realized, there is always a lens on my camera body unless it's in the case in which case I have to put the battery and memory card in as well anyway.


----------



## usayit (Jul 23, 2007)

and.. its still bigger than a lens cap.  My first thought... why?  

It does remind me of a lensbaby...


----------

